# Fujitsu Siemens futro c100 Modell c600 Treiber SUCHE dringend!!



## ZLxBk (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute, habe eben auf benannten PC Win XP prof installiert.
Nun aber suche ich mich tot nach den Treibern.... Brauche quasi das komplettpaket... Grafik Netzwerk Sound etc....

Bitte helft mir die offiziellen Seiten helfen nicht weiter

http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/download/Showfiles.asp?OSOpenedTree=&IsOSSelected=YES&RHRead=YES&Microsoft%20Windows%20XP-Childs=0&OSText=665F4A20-6E31-43C3-82C2-D98CE773007C_Windows%20XP_False
das hat mir nicht geholfen fehlen teilwese nach dem entpacken die INstallationsdateien, dafr sind aber deinstallationsdateien dabei =(



//EDIT:
Grafiktreiber habe ich nun, jedoch bisher erfolglos bei Sound und Ethernet..


----------



## ZLxBk (9. Februar 2013)

niemand?


----------

